# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Tình trạng  nhu cầu dịch tại Hà Tĩnh như thế nào

## Trans24h

Hiện nay, nhu cầu *[replacer_a]* ngày một phát triển theo quá trình hội nhập kinh tế của Việt Nam. Ngoài những bản dịch thuật thông thường thì những bản dịch thuật công chứng cũng diễn ra hàng ngày của các cá nhân hay tập thể, doanh nghiệp trong nước và ngoài nước.

Không chỉ ở Việt Nam mà các quốc gia trên thế giới đều yêu cầu về tính pháp luật của tài liệu, văn bản, giấy tờ dịch từ tiếng này sang tiếng khác càng ngày được nâng cao, nhằm đảm bảo nghĩa vụ và quyền lợi của người nhập cư hoặc di cư. Vì vậy mà dịch thuật công chứng ngày này đã không ngừng tăng cao và là một ngành rất quan trọng.



Công chứng là gì?

Công chứng là việc công chứng viên chứng nhận tính hợp pháp, xác thực các văn bản, hợp đồng, giấy tờ cá nhân, theo quy định của pháp luật phải công chứng để bảo đảm tính chính xác, hợp lệ của các bên tham gia giao dịch

Văn phòng công chứng tại thành phố Hà Tĩnh
 Công ty dịch thuật dịch thuật Trans24h nhận công chứng tất cả các loại giấy tờ, tài liệu, sao y bản chính, chứng thực chữ ký và các thủ tục công chứng tài liệu đơn vị như:

– Thủ tục công chứng chấm dứt hợp đồng giao dịch
 – Thủ tục công chứng hợp đồng sửa đổi bổ sung hợp đồng
 – Thủ tục công chứng văn bản, hủy bỏ nội dung hợp đồng, giao dịch
 – Thủ tục công chứng hợp đồng ủy quyền quản lý nhà nước
 – Thủ tục công chứng hợp đồng chuyển nhượng phần vốn góp
 – Thủ tục công chứng hợp đồng đặt cọc
 – Thủ tục cấp bản sao văn bản công chứng
 – Thủ tục công chứng bản dịch
 – Thủ tục công chứng hợp đồng ủy  quyền

* Công chứng các loại giấy tờ cá nhân:

– Công chứng giấy khai sinh, CMTND
 – Công chứng bảng điểm, học bạ
 – Công chứng sổ hộ khẩu, giấy đăng kí kết hôn


Dịch thuật công chứng chuyên nghiệp tại Dịch thuật Trans24H
 Dịch thuật công chứng của công ty chúng tôi là dịch vụ hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực dịch thuật công chứng các tài liệu với mọi thứ tiếng và chứng thực sao y bản chính, chứng thực chữ ký cho tất cả khách hàng là các tổ chức, cá nhân. Dịch thuật dịch thuật Trans24h hân hạnh là công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu Việt Nam. Chúng tôi đã và đang cố gắng phát triển hơn nữa để khẳng định chắc chắn vị trí của mình trên thị trường dịch thuật, nhằm có thể phục vụ mọi yêu cầu của khách hàng tốt hơn.

Công ty dịch thuật dịch thuật Trans24h với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực dịch thuật, công chứng. Dịch thuật Trans24H cung cấp các dịch vụ dịch thuật đa chuyên ngành, phiên dịch, dịch thuật công chứng: chuẩn xác, nhanh chóng, chi phí cạnh tranh. Với đội ngũ giỏi, có nhiều kinh nghiệm, chúng tôi nhận dịch tài liệu với tất cả các tiếng: Tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Hàn, tiếng Trung, tiếng Nga, tiếng Pháp, tiếng Đức, tiếng Ý, tiếng Bồ Đào Nha, tiếng Lào, tiếng Campuchia, tiếng Malaysia, tiếng Rumani…. Đến với Trans24H quý khách sẽ hài lòng về thái độ và cách làm việc của chúng tôi.

Công ty dịch thuật dịch thuật Trans24h nhận dịch thuật công chứng đa chuyên ngành các loại tài liệu sau: Tài chính, ngân hàng, kinh tế, thương mại, sản xuất, xây dựng, y tế, truyền thông, hành chính nhân sự, luật, ẩm thực… Và các tài liệu cá nhân như bằng tốt nghiệp, bảng điểm, giấy khai sinh, giấy chứng nhận các loại, hộ chiếu…

Dịch thuật chúng tôi Cam kết chất lượng:

– Đảm bảo dịch thuật công chứng đúng thời gian và chính xác.
 – Tài liệu được dịch bởi đội ngũ dịch thuật nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, chuyên nghiệp.
 – Bản dịch được hiệu đính bởi các chuyên gia dịch thuật có kinh nghiệm làm việc trên 5 năm.
 – Cam kết giữ bí mật thông tin khách hàng và thông tin tài liệu dịch.
 – Không lưu bất cứ một tài liệu dịch dưới dạng nào sau khi giao dịch kết thúc.
 – Hoàn sang bản dịch đúng thời gian cam kết với khách hàng

Hotline: 0948944222

Website: dịch thuật công chứng tại Hà Tĩnh

----------

